# Mtb-Treffpunkt: Röllbach, jede Woche an einem Abend!



## Corratec-Biker (18. Juli 2007)

Hallo an Euch alle,

Wir sind 5 Spessarter Bergziegen aus Röllbach und Schmachtenberg, Wir treffen uns jede Woche an einem bestimmt ausgemachten Tag. In der Regel Donnerstags um 18.00 Uhr an einem bestimmten Ort in Röllbach. Welche Leute hier aus der Gegend haben Lust uns zu begleiten?? Wäre schön wenn wir hier einige Leute antreffen würden. 

Vorab mal meine E-Mailadresse: [email protected]

Grüße von Ernst, Herbert, Heinz-Werner, Joachim und Sebastian


----------



## AnkeMueller (29. Juli 2007)

Hallo Ihr Bergziegen, 
jetzt geht es auf einmal auch auf dieser Seite. Ich hatte Dir schon eine E-Mail an die autobastler adresse geschickt. 
Würde mich wirklich freuen, auf diese Weise ein paar nette Mitbiker zu finden.

Gruß Anke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bananajoe80 (25. September 2007)

Ahoi Bergziegen,
komme von der anderen Seite von dem Berg (Sohlhöhe) vor eurer Haustüre, habe gerade Deinen Beitrag gelesen. Hab da gleich mal ein paar fragen. Fahrt ihr ne festgelegte Strecke oder ab in den Wald und los? Wie viel Höhenmeter bzw Kilometer fahrt ihr so ungefähr? Hab en Kumpel aus Freudenberg und wir suchen en paar Biker mit denen wir uns ab und an treffen könnten, darum die fragen. Wäre toll wenn jemand antwortet.

MfG


----------



## bcde841 (31. Mai 2009)

Wholesale Coach handbags,Coach is riding in style, thanks to the company's leather items and some savvy licensing deals. The firm designs and manufactures (mostly through third parties) high-end leather goods and accessories, including purses, wallets, outerwear, and luggage. Coach, founded in 1941, also licenses its name for watches, eyewear, fragrances, and footwear. The company sells its wares through department and outlet stores (in the US and about 20 other countries), catalogs, and its Web site. It also runs about 550 retail and factory outlet stores in North America (with plans to add more by 2009) as well as in Japan. The firm got into selling scents in late 2006. Coach, Inc. is a designer, producer, and marketer of a prestige line of handbags, briefcases, Coach luggage, and Coach handbags,coach purses,coach bags. The company made its reputation selling sturdy leather purses in unchanging, traditional, classic styles, and it remains one of the best-known leather brands in the United States and has a growing reputation overseas. In addition to its main product line, the company offers Coach brand watches, footwear, and home and office furniture through agreements with licensing partners. Nearly two-thirds of company sales are derived from direct-to-consumer channels.


----------

